# a little thing that pisses me off



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

it kills me evertime someone says

"im going to the beach"

and they really mean there going to a lake

the ocean and a lake are 2 totally diffrent things

land locked states even though they have a lake 
have no beach

you can truck in as much sand as you want 
and itll never be a beach

anyone else annoyed by this


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Honestly man, if you can say that all arabs need to die and that America should take over the whole world to make it better in one thread with a straight face, then be pissed off about petty shyte like this in another...well you're short a few screws in the noggin.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

WTF???

Either I'm drinking too much or the recent thread starters are


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> WTF???
> 
> Either I'm drinking too much or the recent thread starters are


Well I just got back from Red Lobster, but...








Pass the beer chap, I could use some tonight.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

a lake is way different then the beach>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> WTF???
> 
> Either I'm drinking too much or the recent thread starters are


Well I just got back from Red Lobster, but...

:laugh: Pass the beer chap, I could use some tonight.
[/quote]

*passes 'E'-beer*

This lounge just gets weirder if you're away for a week! Try it and see!

...by the way, if you've ever been to Lake Michigan there is CLEARLY a beach there. Was that the question?











> BEACH: an area of sand sloping down to the water of a sea or lake


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> WTF???
> 
> Either I'm drinking too much or the recent thread starters are


Well I just got back from Red Lobster, but...

:laugh: Pass the beer chap, I could use some tonight.
[/quote]

*passes 'E'-beer*

This lounge just gets weirder if you're away for a week! Try it and see!

...by the way, if you've ever been to Lake Michigan there is CLEARLY a beach there. Was that the question?











> BEACH: an area of sand sloping down to the water of a sea or lake


[/quote]

i was just gonna say that.. like hey what am i suppose to say when i go to lake michigan..

hey im going to the sand next to the big body of water be back later..

you know what bugs me ... moving firewood... lol only michiganders and surrounding areas will know that joke .


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I still consider a big lake with sand a beach....Don't let it get to you man..who gives a shyte?

As a matter of fact I had an awesome time at the BEACH last wednesday! 
Lake Huron to be exact


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Uhhh the definition is : An area of sand sloping down to the water of a sea or lake.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What difference is there if the water is salt or fresh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> WTF???
> 
> Either I'm drinking too much or the recent thread starters are


In a state that has actual ocean beaches like New York or New Jersey, feshwater beaches are places to be avoided.

Some of the parks have piled up sand on a piece of shoreline of a lake or reservoir to make a "ghetto beach".

Ghetto beaches are not for normal people who can go to the shore. Freshwater beaches attract prestigious groups like the Newark Boys and Girls Club, various inner-city day camps and broke-ass mofos who can't afford a day at the real beach.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If at the end of his rant he said "..... in Jersey"... I'd give him a break. But Hemi knows this board is beyond even the states. At least I think he does...

I get a rant about 'fake' beaches, if that's where this was supposed to go.








I guess I need to get back to drinking?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I would call my backyard part of a beach no salt water in nebraska and I live on a lake. I would have to drive or fly like 600+ mi to get to the beach by your def.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The definition of beach is as follows:
beach ( P ) Pronunciation Key (bch)
n. 
1.The shore of a body of water, especially when sandy or pebbly. 
2.The sand or pebbles on a shore. 
3.The zone above the water line at a shore of a body of water, marked by an accumulation of sand, stone, or gravel that has been deposited by the tide or waves.

Now you can sleep at night.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

at least some of yous guys understand

ive been to both 
and a lake is a lake is a lake 
all the sand in the world wolnt make it a beach to me 
i guess living on an island all my life has corrupted me to an open opinion 
but at least some understand

oh and btw 
its only 4-6 bucks to go to a beach on the south shore of long island


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

East coast beaches suck. There I said it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This isn't a beach?










if not, that's fine, we can just disagree. I recall when I first went to a 'saltwater' beach and thought it to be much nastier!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

some of the beaches on the westcoast are dirty too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you have to look hard (Chicago? Gary? ) for dirty beaches around Lake Michigan. I'm sure some of the eastern Great Lakes have dirty areas too...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is why i like my lake clean and spring fed sand bottom. we are not part of any river or large body of water. the water is clear as long as speed boats mind the no wake zones in the coves.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You are wrong, period.

Four minutes from my house:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I think the whole term of "Im going to the beach" varies from people to people living in certain areas. From some michiganders that I know, they claim lake Michigan is a beach because thats what they're use to. On the other hand, regular beachgoers that actually go to an "ocean meeting landmass beach", claim that as a beach.

Inland-lake beaches suck!
West coast beaches suck as well! Pacific Beach, Ocean Beach, Mission Beach, Imperial Beach...boo!
East coast beaches is where its at! Myrtle Beach, Assateague/Chincoteague Island, Outter Banks!

Seriously though, why are you worried about such a petty thing?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Honestly man, if you can say that all arabs need to die and that America should take over the whole world to make it better in one thread with a straight face, then be pissed off about petty shyte like this in another...well you're short a few screws in the noggin.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

acestro said:


> This isn't a beach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is this


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

OH MY! Sorry dude but I have a beautiful man-made pond at home and we have a huge sandy area we like to refer to as the "beach"... huh? i was always under the impression that a beach is a sandy area leading into water....? i dont think you have to have an OCEAN to have a beach? and then to get all fired up about it???? huh...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it must be this way with people who actually LIVE near the ocean...im like 20 minutes from the good ole atlantic, and i'd consider nothing else the beach...when i go to lake winnipasawkee in NH, its not the same as "the beach"...i mean, fresh water is great, but there's nothing like the ocean breeze, seagulls, random shells on the shore, random wildlife (from crabs to jellyfish to stripers to sharks, right up in 2ft of water)...its just a completely different experience...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok?^ but we dont all live by the ocean... ive never even come close to having a debate over what a beach is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

This is halarious man, its like some people are "Beach Eliteist"







Get over yourselves.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, the only people being beach elitist are the people claiming that lake michigan is better than the ocean...simply put, its not...which is one contributing factor to why myrtle beach SC is the second most traveled place in america...if you havent been to the ocean in your lifetime...go, you will not regret it...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres a decent pic of the pond... natural springs... lots of walleye 20"+... bass up the wazoo... hybrid bluegills... crappie... use to be a ton of rainbow trout(havent caught one in a few years)..... a BEACH!.... also has a dock and island, can i say that or do you have to have an ocean to have a dock and island?...

View attachment 114327


Well to me im readin that you need the ocean to have a beach?... obviously the ocean is better... I LOVE the ocean


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

lol f*ck i love this site. this is honestly the frist time ive ever seen people argue over what a beach is. lol god damn


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

People are just saying the beaches dont have to boarder saltwater man :laugh: Who cares, its a fuckin beach! Theres water, and sand. Its a beach!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yah^ like i said i didnt even know an argument existed????


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a bunch of crap lol..

I live by the ocean and we have both saltwater beaches near Puget Sound and freshwater beaches on Lake Washington or other lakes in the area, and they're both BEACHES, freshwater ones are just warmer... who gives a sh*t ? If you need to distinguish then just say ocean beach vs. lake beach or saltwater vs. freshwater beach.. yadda yadda yadda..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude, the only people being beach elitist are the people claiming that lake michigan is better than the ocean...simply put, its not...which is one contributing factor to why myrtle beach SC is the second most traveled place in america...if you havent been to the ocean in your lifetime...go, you will not regret it...


What the hell are you even talking about? Nobody is claiming that the body of water of Lake Michigan is better than the oceanic bodies of water... Myself and others have only stated that there is no doubt that the beaches on Lake Michigan ARE BEACHES. I always take at least one or two trips a year to somewhere on the East Coast, West Coast, Gulf, carribean, or Hawaii... So you can't tell me that I just haven't experienced a 'real' beach. I know what a 'real beach' is, I know some beaches are nicer than others, and the quality of a beach has NOTHING TO DO with whether its salt or fresh water at the bottom. I never claimed that the beaches of Lake Michigan are better than Myrtle Beach, but you would have to be retarded to say that they are not beaches.

The topic starter said that this:








was not a beach, which is one of the funniest claims I've heard...
That's ALL I am trying to say about this, that there is NO DOUBT that the thing pictured is a 'beach'.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

this thread is to the point of REDICULOUS!!! lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

acestro said:


> This isn't a beach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but there's a difference between a beach...and a "freshwater beach"...if you said to me, that you're going to the beach, i'd assume you're going to the ocean, because thats what im used to...like, if i was STAYING on a lake, and my brother told me, hey, lets go to the beach...i'd assume we were driving to the ocean to go to the "beach"...its just the way i've been brought up...the beach is the beach, the lake is the lake...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no & no


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm annoyed by people who call New York or New Jersey "Home". Home is where the heart is, therefore home is in a person's chest. There...I said it.

(I apparently need more sleep, but this argument amused me as much as the one on which this thread is based...)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it doesnt count for stupid sayings...home is where the home is, if we're speaking literally...so where do you reside? or what do you call home?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> but there's a difference between a beach...and a "freshwater beach"...


Well, of course, there is a difference ! One has salt water, the other has fresh water. But they're both beaches.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This thread is still going?

omfg


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

to you...not to me...everyone has their own opinion though...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm just playing...the arguments in this thread have become kinda ludicrous and stale, so I thought I'd add my own ludicrous argument.

I actually like New Yawkers and New Jersey's denizens as well, and I think that people can call those places "Home". It's all good by me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So... it appears that those that think 'beach'='ocean' are people that live within 100 miles of the ocean?

Maybe we can consider bias here?

Grow up in Grand Rapids, Michigan or maybe somewhere on Lake Superior... would you have the same opinion?

Why am I participating in this? Somebody shut me the f*ck up!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey ace i agree with you these outter state bastards think they the only ones that can go to the beach... .

Grand Rapids is the sh*t and our beach gets covered in snow for 4 months outta the year..

i would much rather swim in Lake michigan than an ocean god all that salt drying ur skin and tastes like ass..

Hey guess what IM GOING TO THE BEACH >>> i hope your pissed


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys theres no debate here... theres not even room for: "well in my opinion"... look up the definition of a beach, it says nothing about fresh or saltwater/ sh*t you necessarily dont even need sand to have a beach!!! theres no debate so let this retarded post drift away- foolishness i tell ya


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

some people dont understand 
i think the definition of a beach was made long ago 
before the dump trucks brought sand to the lakes
ive been to a lake in upstate NY 
not a huge lake but pretty big 
the beach didnt surround the hole lake 
it was just a man made piece
when we got there it was early in the day 
and about 12 o clock i started to see waves
i know a big lake can have wave from the wind 
but this lake had a wave machine 
i dunno 
it definetly has to be the fact of were you grow up 
ive told the wife 
i will never live more then 2 hours from the ocean
i wouldnt feel right 
but if i grew up in michigan 
and moved
i could rent a dozer 
build a lake 
and add some sand 
wa lah
beach

they need to redifine the word beach
im sure christopher columbus knew what a real beach was
and thats food for thought


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hemi said:


> im sure christopher columbus knew what a real beach was
> and thats food for thought


I am sure he didn't !! That dude died thinking he discovered a passage to India (that's why we call Native Americans Indians to this day) so obvioiusly he didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. If he were alive today, he'd probably go to an indoor swimming pool in his local YMCA and think that's a beach - cause there's water there too


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hemi said:


> some people dont understand
> i think the definition of a beach was made long ago
> before the dump trucks brought sand to the lakes
> ive been to a lake in upstate NY
> ...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I was here last year, its what i call a LAKE with a BEACH,
Oh and the best part is, its salt water, probly even more salty then the ocean.
they even put Sea in the name. 
how can this not be a beach?
no. trucks didn't bring sand.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

My brain just puked a little.

There are sandy beaches all over the place that are not the result of dumptrucks or any of the like--the sand was there! I understand that you like the ocean, Hemi, because I used to love it when I live out there, but the beaches of Lake Superior are awesome in their own right...I think you might find yourself converted on the issue if you went to the beaches of the Upper Peninsula. Maybe not, but to me, to say that they're not deserving of the title of "beach" isn't right.

Fair's fair, I guess. To each their own.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

whats even more rediculous than this post is the fact that it bothers you that much(as your title states).......


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

who gives a $hit about bigfoot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nachos


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I just tied the first question to 26 for both answers. I voted that a beach is not freshwater. Of course around here in Michigan, all we have are lake beaches, but if you lived by the ocean, you probably wouldn't consider a lake beach a real beach.
~Taylor~


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

40


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

exsanguination


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I live upon miles and miles of beach and i never thought of it like that. Honestly who gives a sh*t if its a beach or not....ocean, sea, lake, they all have sands so I consider then a beach.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

everyone's wrong...

THIS is a beach...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod:

exsanguination


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> everyone's wrong...
> 
> THIS is a beach...


Water? Check.
Sand? Check.

Yep, its a beach.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ummm...wait a second there's no corona in that picture!!!

ok, so beach, redefined

palm trees (necessary)
blue water (necessary...must be blue or turqouise, deep blue/dark green are no good, northern seas and are often cold)
white sand (necessary...sand must be white or it is by definition, icky...exception to the rule, hawaii...but they're a giant volcano)
corona extra (necessary...buy a single if you must, but it is needed for you to be at a "beach"...if you dont have it, you aint there)
bright blue sky, 1 cloud (necessary, must be bright blue, must contain 1 shapely white cloud, no sun glare)

and that is a beach...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

The funny thing is people who grew up around ocean beaches only are like "Only oceans are beaches" and people who are around freshwater beaches are like the person calming the mentally handicapped kid, telling him to calm down and that its ok, everything will be all right







Get off your high horse, Ive been to both, tropical beaches, lake beaches, northern beaches....its all just fun baby.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

South Dakota


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

on my lake dirt is trucked in so we have lawns so what is a beach read the dic. if you can. dumb ass.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

a beach is a beach...doesn't matter if it's fresh or saltwater...you're wrong, and you're making a fool of yourself...

beach Pronunciation (bch)
n.
1. The shore of a body of water, especially when sandy or pebbly.
2. The sand or pebbles on a shore.
3. The zone above the water line at a shore of a body of water, marked by an accumulation of sand, stone, or gravel that has been deposited by the tide or waves.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hemi said:


> some people dont understand
> i think the definition of a beach was made long ago
> before the dump trucks brought sand to the lakes
> ive been to a lake in upstate NY
> ...


dont take this the wrong way im not attacking you just making my point as other have

dude, it doesnt matter you stress about 
silly sh_t you 
are going 
to have a stroke one day 
i have been to the ocean and it was nice 
i considered it a beach and i have been to many many 
lakes in this country and they had sand there too i also 
consider it a beach, but i could give a flying F_ck if the sand 
fell out of the sky or some dump truck driver dropped it off 
it is a beach and it will always be 
a beach. but me personally i dont like beaches or 
swimming in water that i cant see the bottom of 
for that matter


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its all in where you grew up i think...a lake is a lake, a beach is a beach, the ocean is the sea, but the lake is not the ocean, nor is it the sea, nor is it the beach...beach=ocean=sea=amen...and im making a fool of myself from your perspective, but who's to say that you're not making a fool of yourself from mine..? what, only you can have opinions?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> its all in where you grew up i think...a lake is a lake, a beach is a beach, the ocean is the sea, but the lake is not the ocean, nor is it the sea, nor is it the beach...beach=ocean=sea=amen...and im making a fool of myself from your perspective, but who's to say that you're not making a fool of yourself from mine..? what, only you can have opinions?


It amazes me that the dictionary never has the final say on things like this









I have no idea what you just wrote


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Georgian Bay in Severn Sound. This is considered a beach, there is sand that is naturallly there. 
Pic of a Sunrise two weeks ago at my friends cottage.
View attachment 114564


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Who cares?


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Its all just sand to me


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> its all in where you grew up i think...a lake is a lake, a beach is a beach, the ocean is the sea, but the lake is not the ocean, nor is it the sea, nor is it the beach...beach=ocean=sea=amen...and im making a fool of myself from your perspective, but who's to say that you're not making a fool of yourself from mine..? what, only you can have opinions?


making a fool of yourself x2! IDIOT ALERT!!! these arent opinions dude, theyre facts!!! pic up a dictionary and read it--- your "opinion" is no good here! "AMEN"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> a beach is a beach...doesn't matter if it's fresh or saltwater...you're wrong, and you're making a fool of yourself...
> 
> beach Pronunciation (bch)
> n.
> ...


Correct.
/thread


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

argh hemi, so mad. ugggggggggggggg


----------

